# Volume, Volume, Volume...what was Samsung thinking?



## Tiger505 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm sorry to say I so disappointed with Samsung and this phone. I have a Dinc, Fascinate, Razr and the Galaxy Nexus. The GN have the weakest speaker of any of them. I can barely hear the voice on Navigation. With Netflix you are able to hear if in a very small closet. Ringtone is so weak I'm missing calls. What was Samsung thinking? Now I've rooted all these phones and have a pretty good comparison. On the GN I've installed several ROMs and kernels to see if something could work. Just my opinion but do a search on Google and this defect is popping up in the past week. You know this is a phone first and would one would think this should be a phone that one can hear, especially since this the latest greatest super-duper Android phone we have all been waiting for.

EDIT...I did try Volume+ and have the settings at +13 and at least my ringtones are hearable (not sure if thats a word) but that seems to help with the ring.

EDIT2,,,Volume+ seems to work on other sounds as well...weird that we have to use a 3rd party to make a useful device.


----------



## Unkoil (Oct 24, 2011)

All my ringtones were low too, so I turned up the db until distortion started. Now my ringtones are really loud.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I think it's pretty loud.. I even have to turn it down


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I am very disappointed in the volume on this phone also. The only time I think it's acceptable to use a volume changing app is when you want to use it for an equalizer. I don't know if this is something that can be fixed with a firmware update but if it is, I sure hope it comes soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Volume + at +10 good enough for me


----------



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

NM.


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

PaulG1488 said:


> Volume + at +10 good enough for me


+ 1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Supercurio tweeted that Voodoo Sound is helping with volume issues so we should see an improvement when it starts getting implemented into kernels.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Volume+ completely fixes the problem, here you go: http://androidaudiohacks.com/?page_id=2

Play around and see what settings work for you.. personally I have it set at volume+6 bass+4 (i think) but you can do many different things with it.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I always have my phone on vibrate, so I haven't really noticed an issue with the speaker.

I did notice that the vibrate is pretty weak. I always carry my phone in my pocket, and sometimes I can't even feel it vibrate.


----------



## bhazard (Jun 14, 2011)

Beats Emulation on Volume+ does a nice job boosting things as well.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

The volume is my only issue with this phone. Last Friday - my second day owning it - I missed 6 calls and three texts while shopping in the mall. I just don't hear it if it's in my pocket and there's even a little background noise. VolumePlus has helped, though. It's definitely louder. But it would be nice if a future update addressed this issue.

For those asking about the app, it's available in the market as a paid app, but the developer allows you to download it for free from his website.

http://androidaudiohacks.com/


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

The above link downloads as an ".exe" file which seems odd to me. Anything special I need to do with it to get it installed?

BTW, is there anything that can help the vibration get stronger?

Thanks!


----------



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> The above link downloads as an ".exe" file which seems odd to me. Anything special I need to do with it to get it installed?
> 
> BTW, is there anything that can help the vibration get stronger?
> 
> Thanks!


In their downloads section for Volume+, its an apk. Or was for me.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> The above link downloads as an ".exe" file which seems odd to me. Anything special I need to do with it to get it installed?
> 
> BTW, is there anything that can help the vibration get stronger?
> 
> Thanks!


Are you referring to my link? Because I'm seeing an apk, not an exe. Go to the website and under "Downloads" you'll see links to the different versions (they're megaupload links). The latest is 1.8.0.6.


----------



## Nitrogenus (Dec 22, 2011)

Internet and YouTube videos were the factors that caused me to discover volume problems. Without Volume+, audio in the videos is nearly inaudible. The problem? Volume+ makes Google Music TOO loud when the phone volume is at max. The volume rocker should adjust the phone's speaker volume for all applications (save maybe in-call volume). We should not have to constantly readjust the volume via an application pending the phone functions we are using.

Hopefully Sammy/El Goog has a patch in the pipes, but I have more stock in non-affiliated devs.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

+1000 for volume+, great app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## killer2239 (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome! Been looking for a fix to this. That has been my on complaint about the phone really.


----------



## gadgetryan (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks guys!! works really well!!


----------

